# What Chemicals do you guys use?



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Just a personal question. I throw in a little Black water extract (every water change) and some Maracyn (or whatever it is called every couple months or so). Anything you guys use that make your P's more active or anything?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

powerhead makes them active


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

only chemical ive used in 6 plus years has been declorinator


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> only chemical ive used in 6 plus years has been declorinator
> [snapback]878552[/snapback]​


me too


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I use dechlorinator for water changes, but I also have a bottle of ammolock for emergencies, which I think everyone should have.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Just some amquel+ (removed nitrates, nitrites, chlorine & chloranimines)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

JmanoftheSouth said:


> Just a personal question. I throw in a little Black water extract (every water change) and some Maracyn (or whatever it is called every couple months or so). Anything you guys use that make your P's more active or anything?
> [snapback]878474[/snapback]​


Why are you using Maracyn (an antibiotic) every couple months?

BTW, I use AmQuel.


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

I used it once, a couple months ago. I got it because my girlfriend's tank had an ick outbreak, and it said on the bottle that it can be used as "preventive measures" I dont think im gonna put anymore in though because i got a ton of carbon in my wet-dry so it probably filters it out in a day or so.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

None, but I do have most of the BS they sell from when I used to use it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ dont your fish die from the chlorine in the tap water?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

ive never used dechlorinator my p's are used toe the chlorine i guess. the only thing ive ever use is stress coat when i make a big move and they get stressed/netted.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't use any chemicals - not even dechlorinator, as my tap water doesn't need any treatment.
I've occasionally used AquaSafe in tanks that were just recently cycled (something that according to the package "enhances" the tap water), and also liquid plant fertilizer on a few times, but that's it.

Fresh water - about 50-60% per week - is enough to keep my fish healthy and active.


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

wow I can't believe your tap has no chlorine or chloramine that's great where do you live? well about the chemicals I use a aqua safe tap water conditioner with every water change and have amquel plus just in case.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Only ammolock and salt when my bio filter goes screwy due to extended power outages. No dechlor. My well water is as good as it gets. I use on groups of p's sodium bicarbonate (baking soda), cheaper than crushed coral, to buffer my ph between water changes. Solitary tanks not necessary.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i use Prime on water changes and amazon black on occasion


----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't use dechlorinator however I do age the water in 5 gallon jugs for at least 24 hours before putting into aquarium. I'm not sure where I got the idea that water will naturally dechlorinate in air within 24 hours anybody else ever hear this?


----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't use dechlorinator however I do age the water in 5 gallon jugs for at least 24 hours before putting into aquarium. I'm not sure where I got the idea that water will naturally dechlorinate in air within 24 hours anybody else ever hear this?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ yes i have heard of that. Not sure if it works though. I would rather just add a teaspoon of chem rather than having water sit around.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I just use Prime on water changes... and I have only done that since I moved away to college at home I don't have anything in my water so I just tap it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As much as I dont like using chems in my tank, the water system in my area has doubled the chlorimine for safe drinking purposes. Because of this, I used Amquel and deChlorinators for the tank. It had such an awefull smell which someone recommended me PRIME. Best damn water treatment ever!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I use ammolock and stress coat during water changes.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I use amquel+ in my tanks.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

> mypiranhas Posted Today, 03:27 AM
> I don't use dechlorinator however I do age the water in 5 gallon jugs for at least 24 hours before putting into aquarium. I'm not sure where I got the idea that water will naturally dechlorinate in air within 24 hours anybody else ever hear this?


Yes i have heard of this ... i can never be bothered to wait so i use tetra aqua safe tap water conditioner


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Nothing.
I dontlike chemicals.
in the long term its going to be pretty nasty i think


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I use Stress Coat (same thing as AquaSafe) on my tap water to detoxify the heavy metals, my water doesn't have chlorine in it. (I don't have city water, which actually isn't a good thing -- my pH is almost 9)

I keep a bottle of Ammo-Lock 2 around for an emergency, too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> Nothing.
> I dontlike chemicals.
> in the long term its going to be pretty nasty i think
> [snapback]906738[/snapback]​


Well, some have no choice... 
I wouldn't keep my fish in untreated Spanish or Italian tap water - in the US, in many places, tap water is the same (same taste, same smell).

I think we can consider ourselves lucky in Holland - high quality tap water (of course it does contain certain chemicals to make it safe for human consumption) that doesn't need treatment is quite a luxury...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just use bigals multi purpous water conditioner, but i shouldnt cause im on well water..... and its not needed.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

mypiranhas said:


> I don't use dechlorinator however I do age the water in 5 gallon jugs for at least 24 hours before putting into aquarium. I'm not sure where I got the idea that water will naturally dechlorinate in air within 24 hours anybody else ever hear this?
> [snapback]906304[/snapback]​


This will work for water treated with chlorine, not cloramine (sp?? I suck at that)

That said I use aquarium pharm tap water treatment, as well as PH down. The PH down is NON PHOSPHATE based. I use it cause my tap water is 7.4 PH and my tank is 6.5. I also use (back on topic) Chemi-pure or bio chem zorb for chemical filtration. I have it right under the inlets to my sump. I figure what can it hurt?? I can afford it, and would like to keep any harmfull chemicals/imputities out of my tank...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > only chemical ive used in 6 plus years has been declorinator
> ...


same here


----------

